# Network Monitoring tool



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
I want a good network monitoring tool (Graphical) for my Cyber Cafe & also want to know about Calea server configuration for user level.


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

You Went to see User's Desktop Screen ?


----------



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

No, I want the network monitoring tool for cyber cafe. Details of web sites, Data usage per each PC.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Something like this? Bandwidth Monitor - Monitor Bandwidth, Network Bandwidth Monitor, Bandwidth Monitor Software

I google searched 'bandwidth monitor' results here:
bandwidth monitor - Google Search


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope below link is also Helpful for You...!!

Free Network Monitoring Software | Spiceworks Free Network Management Software


----------



## Iluvslurm (Jul 1, 2011)

Spiceworks is a good choice


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Really it's good one


----------



## Wireless_Snake (Aug 4, 2011)

Solarwinds has some good tools - Download Free Network Management & Free Network Monitoring Software from SolarWinds


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Solarwinds is also good option for you...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks all for your feedback. Time to Close an old Thread.


----------

